# LASIK Procedure while already in CAF



## mkil (16 Mar 2014)

I have a friend asking me for advice on LASIK surgery, and I have no idea where to really steer her. She is on her QL3 Clerk course right now, and has booked herself time to do the LASIK eye surgery on Easter Friday (her course will still be running). She seems fairly confident that the procedure is low risk and that the Easter break is enough time to allow her eyes to start healing,.

Exactly what is the procedure/ protocol for doing LASIK when already a CAF member? I see many threads on people wanting to be recruited as a pilot or switch over.

Thanks all!


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Mar 2014)

Your friend should cancel her appointment and wait until her course is finished. While LASIK is relatively well tolerated, there is always a chance of unforeseen complications. She would not want to jeopardize her training.

She should also seek advice from the medical clinic and then act accordingly. She should know that she will be out of pocket for the procedure, and possibly for the medications thereafter.


----------



## mkil (16 Mar 2014)

That was my thought as well, as her course really isn't that long in the first place. Thanks for the advice


----------



## winnipegoo7 (16 Mar 2014)

There is a CF policy on laser eye surgery, but I am unable to track it down. When I did mine, about a year ago, the policy stated that chain of command approval was required and I was also required to report to sick parade when I returned to work after the surgery.

I would like to note that when I called my base hospital (last year) the civilian receptionist tried to tell me that there was no laser eye surgery policy, so you might need to search for it yourself.


----------



## dimsum (16 Mar 2014)

winnipegoo7 said:
			
		

> There is a CF policy on laser eye surgery, but I am unable to track it down. When I did mine, about a year ago, the policy stated that chain of command approval was required and I was also required to report to sick parade when I returned to work after the surgery.
> 
> I would like to note that when I called my base hospital (last year) the civilian receptionist tried to tell me that there was no laser eye surgery policy, so you might need to search for it yourself.



There is a policy for Aircrew, which (personally speaking) I'd follow anyway; the big ticket items being what procedures are allowed.  The actual doc is called the "AMA Directive 400-02 (Laser Refractive Surgery) for CF Aircrew".  The quoted stuff below is a Reader's Digest that I put up in another thread.  

You definitely must have CoC approval as well as the W/B Surg approval, plus a whole gamut of checks both pre-and post-procedure.  In short, you can't just go into the clinic.  Also, as unlikely as complications are, the Directive does essentially wash the CF's hands of responsibility if it goes awry.  



			
				Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the docs direct from the Flight Surg right now as I'm considering getting laser surgery.  The recommended procedures as of Sept 2012 were:
> 
> Pilots (already in CF):
> Wavefront Guided PRK
> ...


----------



## medicineman (16 Mar 2014)

There is a policy for non-aircrew as well, since they usually end up on a TCat for a short term after the procedure.  Once they've been cleared by the ophthalmologist, they need another change of category initiated to change their vision category to whatever they've stabilized at.  I wouldn't recommend someone on a course like their QL3 get it done until after they're posted, as there is some follow up involved, and if something goes amiss, they can follow up with who actually did the surgery instead of running around looking for someone to follow up with.  They usually have to use annual leave for the post-op time at home needed before their post-op reassessment...though LASIK usually isn't that long.

MM


----------



## mkil (16 Mar 2014)

Thank you everyone for your input!


----------

